# Radiator's loose?



## Ludicrous (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra (GXE, if it matters). For a while I've had this really annoying vibrating going on. Last weekend, while replacing the spark plugs, I noticed that my radiator is "loose" - there's a good 1" or more of play.

It appears that the two rubber grommet things on top are stretched out, allowing the radiator to move around. Is it supposed to be like this? Can I just replace those rubbers?

Sorry if I'm not describing it well, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Explain more on the vibration. Its probably not the radiator.


----------



## Ludicrous (Aug 19, 2005)

Flying V said:


> Explain more on the vibration. Its probably not the radiator.



Ok, it's not so much a vibration as more of a rattle sound. And I am almost positive it IS the radiator - I can move the radiator by hand & hear the sound. I've never seen a radiator mounted like this, with those rubber grommet things - maybe I'll take a picture after work, so I can give you a better idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

I had that problem before. Replace the bottom and top ones. The bottom ones look different but they are just as worn. The parts man can find them. Also, unless you have already done this, replace all the radiator hose clamps and any other stock hose clamp in the water lines that looks like it could be removed with a pair of pliers or your next problem will be a leak under pressure.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

mine makes a funny vibrating sound and it's the radiator fan body that is vibrating against the radiator.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Rubber radiator mounting bushings, Upper 21506-6M100 $3.26/ea(X2) on nissanparts2u.com, Lower 21507-4Z000 $6.78/ea(X2) on nissanparts2u.com


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

B13boy said:


> Rubber radiator mounting bushings, Upper 21506-6M100 $3.26/ea(X2) on nissanparts2u.com, Lower 21507-4Z000 $6.78/ea(X2) on nissanparts2u.com


 Hummmm, You too huh? Been there done that.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

nope, I have a B13. I work for Nissan though... :balls:


----------



## Ludicrous (Aug 19, 2005)

I have to completely remove the radiator to replace the bushes, right?


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

Yes for the bottom ones, not for the top.


----------

